
Instance Size Flexibility for EC2 Reserved Instances - plasma
https://aws.amazon.com/blogs/aws/new-instance-size-flexibility-for-ec2-reserved-instances/
======
QuinnyPig
They're doing a decent job of making RI purchases less terrifying.

Unfortunately, it's still in the CapEx mindset of "predict what your spend is
going to look like for 1 or 3 years." If you can do that perfectly, AWS's
elasticity stops having value to you...

